# First RTA help



## Bear_Vapes (6/3/17)

So the baby beast rba is sold out pretty much everywhere, I wanted one to try building my own coils. 
So I decided if I put more money I could get a proper RTA. I do like open airflow not too restrictive.
The obs is also sold out & I know it has alot of airflow.

I just wanted to know hows the airflow on the serpent mini & merlin mini?
Can someone recommend a good RTA easy build as I am ready to pull the trigger this week.


----------



## Yagya (6/3/17)

i have the serpent 25 and troll rta in daily rotation.
the troll is a bit more airy, depending on the build, bigger coils restrict the airflow as on all rtas.
the serpent is a bit tighter, more restricted but you cant go wrong with either.
they both give outstanding flavour and decent clouds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Glytch (6/3/17)

+1 for SM25

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bear_Vapes (6/3/17)

Yagya said:


> i have the serpent 25 and troll rta in daily rotation.
> the troll is a bit more airy, depending on the build, bigger coils restrict the airflow as on all rtas.
> the serpent is a bit tighter, more restricted but you cant go wrong with either.
> they both give outstanding flavour and decent clouds.


How is the airflow compared to something like the ijust s or baby beast?
Lol its hard finding the right setup


----------



## Yagya (6/3/17)

i only had the big baby beast and that was more airy than the previous mentioned 2 rtas.
maybe you should look at the big baby seeing you starting to build your own coils and if the coil building does not go well, you can just pop in the premaid coils. it comes with 2 coils in the box.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WELIHF (6/3/17)

I have the Eleaf Lemo 3, can take std coils and rebuildable, massive airflow holes and very easy to work with 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amir (6/3/17)

Lemo 3 and big baby are both awesome suggestions giving you the ability to buy coils from the man or stick it to the man and build your own... SM25 etc are awesome on the flavor and ease of build front as well... but what happens if you suck at building coils and you're not yet ready to build again for the next few months?


----------



## Moey_Ismail (6/3/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> So the baby beast rba is sold out pretty much everywhere, I wanted one to try building my own coils.
> So I decided if I put more money I could get a proper RTA. I do like open airflow not too restrictive.
> The obs is also sold out & I know it has alot of airflow.
> 
> ...


For every newbie that wants to try rebuilding I always recommend the Augvape Merlin rta, not the mini, the original 23mm non midget version, it has juice flow control, single coil deck only, the airflow is smooth and has reducer screws if you like a tighter draw, it has a velocity style deck that's offset to 1 side so building is super easy, holds 4mls of juice and it's very forgiving with wicking, really difficult to get a leak or dry hit out of it, vapeclub has them at R390 for the stainless steel version and R410 for the black version

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (6/3/17)

I own a few commercial tanks just tired of muted flavor and coils burning out quickly. Il consider the merlin. Im quite hands on building shudnt be an issue for me. Just looking for a simple flavor tank with good airflow


----------



## Moey_Ismail (6/3/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> I own a few commercial tanks just tired of muted flavor and coils burning out quickly. Il consider the merlin. Im quite hands on building shudnt be an issue for me. Just looking for a simple flavor tank with good airflow


For flavor you'll love the merlin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (6/3/17)

I would go for the Serpent Mini 25mm.


----------



## daniel craig (6/3/17)

The best options to start with that are very user friendly and are excellent in flavour will be:
• Merlin Mini
• Serpent Mini 25
• OBS Engine Nano
• Serpent Alto (Tested and Recommended by @Rob Fisher )

I have tried 3 of the above and they are excellent RTA's. 

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (6/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> The best options to start with that are very user friendly and are excellent in flavour will be:
> • Merlin Mini
> • Serpent Mini 25
> • OBS Engine Nano
> ...


Can you comment on airflow of the 3 tanks you tried? I wont be happy with too restricted airflow. Il end up pulling harder and burning the wick


----------



## daniel craig (6/3/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Can you comment on airflow of the 3 tanks you tried? I wont be happy with too restricted airflow. Il end up pulling harder and burning the wick


The engine nano has a lot of airflow. 
The serpent has a tiny bit more airflow than the Merlin Mini (may not even be noticeable) with the Serpent and Merlin it comes down to coil placement. Naturally you would get a lot less airflow of the coil is very close to the airflow hole.

The serpent and merlin (without airflow screw) have enough airflow and is by no means a MTL tank. I would say they are restrictive lung hit tanks. The Engine Nano is a direct lung hit tank and has a lot more airflow. 

I will be doing a review on the Engine Nano soon.


----------



## Bear_Vapes (6/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> The engine nano has a lot of airflow.
> The serpent has a tiny bit more airflow than the Merlin Mini (may not even be noticeable) with the Serpent and Merlin it comes down to coil placement. Naturally you would get a lot less airflow of the coil is very close to the airflow hole.
> 
> The serpent and merlin (without airflow screw) have enough airflow and is by no means a MTL tank. I would say they are restrictive lung hit tanks. The Engine Nano is a direct lung hit tank and has a lot more airflow.
> ...


Thanks man


----------



## M5000 (7/3/17)

I agree with the suggestions about a tank that has the option of RBA and pre-made coils. Big baby beast is a great option for this and it's simple to build on.

I suggest looking at a Tornado nano because it is exremely cheap, like R350, it has a very simple and forgiving build deck and is easy to wick. It takes pre-made coils which are also simple to re-wick. For the price you get a tank, rba, and pre-made coils which is good value.

The OBS Engine normal sized version is a great option for a beginner because it has a comfortable deck to practice on and it has top airflow which doesn't leak, and until you do get the hang of building and wicking you will definitely appreciate not having to worry about leaking. It doesn't have the option of pre-made coils but I don't think it will go to waste because it's really simple to get it to work.

I haven't tried a big Merlin but the Mini is a class act and is one of my favourites. It is not a difficult tank but you do need to get everything right for optimum performance and that may take some time. 

SM25 is outstanding but I think it's the least forgiving of this bunch and it wouldn't be my first choice to learn on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (7/3/17)

Whichever tank you get, make sure you use cotton bacon v2 for wicking. I mean if you're going to do it, do it right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (7/3/17)

Have to agree with @Moey_Ismail the original merlin rta is a class act. I have other gear but find myself goin back to thisrta every day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (7/3/17)

I found stock of the baby beast rba so im going with that. Thanks for the suggestions

Reactions: Like 2


----------

